# Teeth extraction



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

How much does it cost for 2 teeth extraction and treatment please


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yvonne mcsporran said:


> How much does it cost for 2 teeth extraction and treatment please


Extremely dependent on the practice. I've seen it at £90, I've seen it at £500. You need to speak directly to your vet for an estimate.


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks whats happens in general when getting teeth out


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Can depend on where you live as well.

I paid about £250 but that was a good few years ago.


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Said something like blood and anasthetic and how long two teeth take out she has infection


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok i live in falkirk


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, if you're going to ring round for quotes, make sure they include blood test, anaesthetic, extraction and painkillers/other aftercare in case other vets charge differently.


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

She on antibiotics 5 day course eating but little and drinking am hope picks up


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope so too. Extracting teeth is a major op and my boy was quite sore after - he was upset and on painkillers and soft food for a while afterwards.

Just remembered - xrays before extraction are good too. I just had a tooth out and part of the bone came with it - it wasn't fun. So I'd get cat x-rayed just to check there is less chance of that happening if that's possible. @Ceiling Kitty will know if that's a sensible suggestion!


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok thanks will dos


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jannor said:


> I hope so too. Extracting teeth is a major op and my boy was quite sore after - he was upset and on painkillers and soft food for a while afterwards.
> 
> Just remembered - xrays before extraction are good too. I just had a tooth out and part of the bone came with it - it wasn't fun. So I'd get cat x-rayed just to check there is less chance of that happening if that's possible. @Ceiling Kitty will know if that's a sensible suggestion!


I consider X-rays standard of care personally, but unfortunately (depressingly) most practices still don't offer that facility yet. If you can find a practice with that facility I'd certainly choose that one for a dental procedure. Not only does it make the procedure safer, it also suggests (to me, anyway) that the practice is interested enough in dentistry to try and do it thoroughly.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I paid £450 which included pre bloods & 3 extractions a couple of years ago, I'd definitely get X-rays as well if you can.


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Any one in central scoland been vets with same teeth extraction cats recently


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My parents cat had 2 teeth out last week, it cost £360 which included full blood tests and pain relief to take home. We are in the south west


----------



## Yvonne mcsporran (Jul 30, 2017)

Falkirk am in


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Costs will vary between surgeries even in the same town so it really is a difficult question to answer .


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Lottie recently had one canine and two molars extracted. Her teeth apparently came out very easily, but she required a bit more monitoring as she's an oldie. It cost £209 which included two follows up (my vet apparently does two follow ups for oldies), painkillers and antibiotics as a caution. She'd recently had full bloods tested for other reasons, the results of which we could use, which cost £78 (some vets may do something more basic). The vet who carried out the operation phoned me in the morning to point out an increased risk with older cats, but then phoned as she was coming around to say it all went well, her teeth came out with great ease and she required no stitches. She came home around four hours later and happily eat (although I only offered her wet food). I was told lot to let her climb on furniture and up the stairs for 24 hours - she was having none of that, so I slept downstairs so I could monitor her moving around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Fleaz had 1 canine & 2 molars out a couple of months ago & full descale etc with antibiotics. It cost £270. I live in London He had also just undergone full geriatric blood tests. He is 12. You need to get it done. I lost a cat through a dental abscess went to his kidneys & he was dead within 3 days despite being in RVC. It is agony for humans, so, must be as bad for cats. I clean my cats teeth now every day to prevent it happening again. No they don't like it, but too bad


----------

